# Buying Reliable Olive Oil



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 21, 2017)

I've read the threads about adulterated olive oil and have a couple of questions.

First, does anybody know if the problem mostly affects the more expensive EVOO?  Are so-called "Classic" yellow olive oils generally more likely to actually *be* olive oil?  Most of the tests I see online are specifically for EVOO.

Second, does anyone have a list of sources for real, classic olive oil?  Costco is not an option for me, so Kirland is out.  What about Great Value or Aldi's Carlini?

Third, in the absence of good information, has anybody switched away from olive to something like a high-oleic sunflower or safflower?  What would be closest to olive oil?


----------



## toxikon (Apr 21, 2017)

From what I remember from the articles, the olive oils in question were not adulterated with DIFFERENT oils - they were adulterated with other grades of olive oil. So the worst thing that could happen is you could buy a bottle of olive oil that has some percentage of pomace olive oil in it - the SAP values are very similar and pomace can speed up trace a tiny bit, but other than that - no big difference.

Freshness is most important when it comes to OO, in my opinion. You don't want something that's been collecting dust on a grocery store shelf for a year. When I buy local, I check the expiry date and make sure it doesn't expire for at least a year.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 21, 2017)

In continuing to search after asking y'all, I found North American Olive Oil Ass'n.  

Aldi's Carlini is on the list.

Think this list has credibility?



toxikon said:


> From what I remember from the articles, the olive oils in question were not adulterated with DIFFERENT oils - they were adulterated with other grades of olive oil. ...



That's what I was hoping to hear, but some of the threads here and elsewhere made me think that other oils were possible.  (Hazelnut?)


----------



## Stacyspy (Apr 21, 2017)

I have used Carlini, but I prefer Great Value. To my eye, the GV brand gives a whiter bar. I use the regular olive oil, not EVOO...that tends to give my soaps a slight green tint.


----------



## SaltedFig (Apr 21, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> That's what I was hoping to hear, but some of the threads here and elsewhere made me think that other oils were possible.  (Hazelnut?)



I'm probably not much use to you from here, except that about a decade ago I used some Spanish olive oil, and there is no way it was olive (whatever the oil was, it had a higher saponification value than olive).

And ... I've heard good things locally about Aldi oils, so if their attitude is the same world wide, they are selling olive oil.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 21, 2017)

ets:





BrewerGeorge said:


> I've read the threads about adulterated olive oil and have a couple of questions.
> 
> First, does anybody know if the problem mostly affects the more expensive EVOO?  Are so-called "Classic" yellow olive oils generally more likely to actually *be* olive oil?  Most of the tests I see online are specifically for EVOO.
> 
> ...




Yes, I've almost completely  given up on olive oil despite having a nearby Costco whose oo I save for making bastille bars and Irish Lass/Susies's liquid gold soap.

Ho sunflower and/or ho safflower oils are the replacements I use, however I don't go above 20%, and usually it's lower (my main recipe is high lard).

My reasons for the switch: olive oil makes a yellower batch, the ho sunflower is much lighter. (Also one reason I gave up palm - a whiter recipe means I don't often need to use TD so I have more control over colors.) Olive oil in soap soaks up a lot of water and gets softer and gooey-er faster, cost and convenience - my Trader Joe's is closer and alternatively carries the safflower and sunflower oils.

I can't get the the info I have on adulteration, other than I remember that a lot of the adulteration happens in the original country of origin. School gets out soon, so I'm afraid I don't have time to gather the info I have, but will send it later if you really want it. (adulterated before exporting)


----------



## littlehands (Apr 21, 2017)

I can't answer the deeper questions, but I do use the Great Value brand olive oil with great results. I get the classic version in the large jug. I do blended recipes, so no bastille type soaps as a rule, though I do think I've done it before with that brand, and it was fine as well.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 21, 2017)

littlehands said:


> I can't answer the deeper questions, but I do use the Great Value brand olive oil with great results. *I get the classic version in the large jug. *I do blended recipes, so no bastille type soaps as a rule, though I do think I've done it before with that brand, and it was fine as well.



Just FYI, but at least in my store the half-liter bottle is the cheapest package for GV classic.  IIRC, the small one is 18.3 cents per ounce while the big jug is 18.4 cents per ounce.  (The sizes in the middle are even more.)  Not a huge difference in price, obviously, but worth pointing out that you don't have to buy the huge one to get the best price.  Especially since the half liter will make a decent amount of soap with my 20% usage rate.


----------



## littlehands (Apr 22, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Just FYI, but at least in my store the half-liter bottle is the cheapest package for GV classic.  IIRC, the small one is 18.3 cents per ounce while the big jug is 18.4 cents per ounce.  (The sizes in the middle are even more.)  Not a huge difference in price, obviously, but worth pointing out that you don't have to buy the huge one to get the best price.  Especially since the half liter will make a decent amount of soap with my 20% usage rate.



Thanks for the heads up! I usually buy the big jug, so that's good to know!


----------

